#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Etabs Plus 9.7.1

## kganotop

Πωλείται το πρόγραμμα στατικής ανάλυσης Εtabs στην έκδοση 9.7.1.
Tιμή *1.550¤ (συζητήσιμη)*.

Πληροφορίες στο kganotop@in.gr

----------

